# Things you didn't know about NECCO  Wafers



## NancyNGA (Mar 28, 2017)

Do you like NECCO Wafers?  

_21 Things you might not know about about NECCO Wafers  (_From an article by Katie Notopoulos)








-NECCO stands for New England Confectionary Company. It’s the oldest candy company in the U.S.

 -In 1847, Oliver Chase invented a machine to cut candy wafers, called "hub" wafers.






 -Union soldiers carried “hub wafers” during the Civil War. 

 -Admiral Richard Byrd took 2 tons of NECCO wafers on his polar expedition in the ’30s.

-During WWII NECCO wafers were part of soldiers’ rations.






-If you mix NECCO wafers and Pepsi, the gas given off will catch on fire.   

-They make an all chocolate version.  (I want to find some of those )

More Here


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2017)

I have not had them in years, I used to like the clove and licorice flavored ones.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2017)

It was one of my favorite candies growing up. A package lasted a long time. It's a good thing I didn't know about the Pepsi thing. That could have been trouble.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2017)

Pappy said:


> It was one of my favorite candies growing up. A package lasted a long time. It's a good thing I didn't know about the Pepsi thing. That could have been trouble.



That was always a concern for a kid on a tight budget, I chose Sugar Daddy for the same reason, LOL!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2017)

This made me think of a few other old favorites of mine. Remember-




Boston Fruit Slices


Violets

This Milky Way bar used to called "Forever Yours". Looks like they changed it to "Midnight".

I haven't tasted any of these in years.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 29, 2017)

Pappy said:


> .... A package lasted a long time.



That's why I thought I'd give them another try.   It took me 25 minutes to eat a pack, even chewing them. I was driving, so it was easy to test.  Only 260 calories, I think.

Imagine how many Snickers bars you could eat in 25 minutes. :eewwk:


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 29, 2017)

My favorites, in order (yes, I have too much time on my hands):

Chocolate > Orange > Yellow > Green > Pink > Licorice > White > Purple 

The purple burns my tongue!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> That's why I thought I'd give them another try.   It took me 25 minutes to eat a pack, even chewing them. I was driving, so it was easy to test.  Only 260 calories, I think.
> 
> Imagine how many Snickers bars you could eat in 25 minutes. :eewwk:




Just change the wording to goats, Nancy.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2017)

Never particularly cared for them and they were NEVER included in any GI ration I ever had.

Give me a MilkyWay  bar any day  or a 3 Musketeers  bar.

    But thanks for the info on the NECCO  candy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2017)

Used to like them as a kid, had no problem finishing the pack.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2017)

NECCO's were always a favorite of mine. My favorite were the pink ones, to me they had a flavor similar to Pepto Bismol which I liked. Years ago we were on vacation and I would have loved to tour the factory but they didn't allow that. Maybe they do now.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Mar 31, 2017)

My grandpa would buy me Necco wafers and I'd give him the licorice ones to eat.  Later I found out that he didn't like licorice but he'd eat them rather than hurt my feelings.  That kind of thing summed up what kind of person my grandpa was.  

Bonomo Turkish Taffy was the cheapest thing you could buy at the movies.  It was five cents and lasted through a newsreel, a few cartoons, the serial episode, the "coming attractions", and two movies (three if you stayed around to watch the first movie again) and still have enough left to stick under the seat or on the back of someone you didn't like...heehee...not that "I" would have ever done anything like that....not me...no way...<snort>.  It would bend if you bent it slooooowly or shatter into several pieces if you smacked it up against something.  One thing you could NEVER do was bite off a piece.  A shark couldn't have bitten off a piece.  You could only put a piece in your mouth and let it soften somewhat.  If I remember correctly, it tasted horrible but dammit, it was CHEAP!  If you got your teeth stuck together with it, it wasn't easy to open your mouth; it's a wonder any of us have any teeth left.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes, jujube.  I remember taffy candy that came in a bar like that.  Not sure if it was the same brand.  Definitely good for pulling out fillings and caps.  Lucky I didn't have any back then.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2017)

The taffy bars were good for a long time, and lasted forever. Use to take them to the movies.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

Not Necco, but Jujubes are what allowed me to comfortably quit smoking 40 years ago, in 1977. 

I used them as an oral substitute, and a single JuJube lasts as long as a king-size cigarette.

It's not like the soft, fruit-flavored JuJyFruit, but its a hard little candy the size of a pencil eraser, and will get stuck in your teeth if chewed.  You just let it dissolve, and you're fine.

To this day, 40 years later, I keep a roll-film container of JuJubes in my pocket wherever I go.

HDH


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 3, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> This made me think of a few other old favorites of mine. Remember-
> 
> View attachment 36370
> 
> ...



I was buying Sky Bars here not too many years ago.  Still buy Milky Way Midnights at some stores-  and didn't notice they were "Forever Yours" with a different name!   
Haven't had Necco wafers since I was a little kid.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 3, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Not Necco, but Jujubes are what allowed me to comfortably quit smoking 40 years ago, in 1977.
> 
> I used them as an oral substitute, and a single JuJube lasts as long as a king-size cigarette.
> 
> ...



I was doing quite well with cutting down on smoking with Pixy Stix-  but all the local stores stopped selling them.  Didn't want to go extreme and order them online.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2017)

Playing with your food......Bingo marker snacks!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 8, 2017)

For awhile I made cakes to sell. My sister in law asked me to make a cake for her Mom's birthday many years ago and she wanted the names of all the grandchildren and great grands on the cake. I decided on the family tree and put the names in icing on a Necco wafer.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2017)

What a masterpiece, Ruth!  A picture, that's worth a thousand calories!


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 8, 2017)

Never got attached to necco wafers, but i did spend my $.25 a week allowance on Luden's Cherry cough drops(I was a strange kid).

Sweet-tarts!


----------

